# SP's and ADD/ADHD



## Pbear

I've noticed that a lot of my SP friends are prescribed some sort of medicine (Adderall, Vivance, Ritalin, etc.) for ADD or ADHD. This trend is very strong (I don't know a single non-SP prescribed something like this), so I'm begging to suspect Attention Defeceit Disorder is a load of crap and that it's just a symptom of Se, although I could very well be wrong. Any thoughts, input, or anything to add?


----------



## Fat Bozo

I think you're on to something, and many others have said so, including psychologists.


----------



## Type B

ADD/ADHD is over diagnosed, and I think that medications in general are given out way too much. I once had a doctor prescribe heart meds to prevent a possible heart attack, and high blood pressure meds to prevent a possible onset of high blood pressure.

:bored:

That said, ADD/ADHD is something that I believe exists. I've worked in special ed. a long time and there are some kids that I have come across, that are just... _off_. My little niece is like this. I know a few adults that are like this too. Very intense people, who also suffer from co-morbid disorders such as depression, anxiety, OCD, etc. I am very understanding, but at the same time, I can understand why others label them as "nuts", "control freaks", "overbearing", "obnoxious", "crazy".... I'm not making fun of them, just sayin'.

My husband has ADD, but not hyperactivity. He's also extremely intelligent, is an INTP, and is not on meds. 

With regards to your friends, I have no idea. Maybe they made the mistake of telling their doctor they have a lot of "nervous energy", have trouble concentrating or something, and the doctor went to town.

who knows.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Haha, had to read this after seeing the title just because I've known of some of my Sp friends exhibiting a type of ADD/ADHD vibe or whatever. 2 of them were on medication for it, but.....I'm not sure it really helped. It just created more issues. They both put on tons of weight and struggled more so with depression issues. I've had a few suggest that I might have it lol, but I don't think so. 
So, between a few of my Sp friends and myself, it seems there could be a pattern I suppose. Maybe we don't really have it, maybe drugs for that is overprescribed, maybe Sp's are the way they are and gets misinterpreted as a problem on our end cuz' we're not like everyone else. It seems like, _You're different from others, so here, take these pills. To be like everybody else._

Than again, some may have serious issues concentrating, accomplishing anything, staying focused, etc. etc. and actually need help. idk.....i don't think my friends or I needed any. I never was prescribed anything either. so....idk....


----------



## BimboBarbie

I heard that somewhere too.... i guess Science can't handle our high energy.


----------



## Mokek Kwe

Another SP checking in who has been treated for ADHD by many, many meds in the past. (Currently freeeee :frolic)


----------



## haushinka

Pbear said:


> I've noticed that a lot of my SP friends are prescribed some sort of medicine (Adderall, Vivance, Ritalin, etc.) for ADD or ADHD. This trend is very strong (I don't know a single non-SP prescribed something like this), so I'm begging to suspect Attention Defeceit Disorder is a load of crap and that it's just a symptom of Se, although I could very well be wrong. Any thoughts, input, or anything to add?


Yeah, I've been thinking about this too. Lately I've been thinking, maybe I'm like this because I might have ADD?
But I suppose that as long as you're doing ok with life it doesn't really matter?
No that I've been doing great all the time.
I still don't think meds would be the aswer for me. I think the best thing is to change things that effects me instead.


----------



## Brian1

I don't have ADD/ADHD, but I have the shortest attention span, and I've actually been on Ritalin to help me focus. Maybe I do have ADD. I don't know.


----------



## The Mighty Quyn

I tend to overthink which can lead indecisiveness in me, which may at times appear to be add/adhd.

I think the condition exists, but is overdiagnosed. My nephew had add growing...and he could barely sit the hell down at times; and if you gave him sugar it was like NOS to an internal combustion engine. 

I'm a firm believer that most psychological conditions diagnosed today can be overcome with a little will power.


----------



## Jewl

Pbear said:


> I've noticed that a lot of my SP friends are prescribed some sort of medicine (Adderall, Vivance, Ritalin, etc.) for ADD or ADHD. This trend is very strong (I don't know a single non-SP prescribed something like this), so I'm begging to suspect Attention Defeceit Disorder is a load of crap and that it's just a symptom of Se, although I could very well be wrong. Any thoughts, input, or anything to add?


ADHD does exist (as does ADD) -- it is just extremely over diagnosed. Yeah, those who use Se or even Ne will probably look more ADHD than other people. Kinesthetic learners look ADHD. If you're a child and you can't sit still in a classroom for an "acceptable" period of time and focus, you might have ADHD. 

I do realize that ADHD and ADD are real. At least there are people who struggle with the symptoms of those disorders. However, I do not think that they are nearly as common as one would think.


----------



## mn_shore

I was tested once, but turns out I was just find school super boring.


----------



## Persephone

Pbear said:


> I've noticed that a lot of my SP friends are prescribed some sort of medicine (Adderall, Vivance, Ritalin, etc.) for ADD or ADHD. This trend is very strong (I don't know a single non-SP prescribed something like this), so I'm begging to suspect Attention Defeceit Disorder is a load of crap and that it's just a symptom of Se, although I could very well be wrong. Any thoughts, input, or anything to add?


I'm an INTJ with ADD. I know an INTP with ADHD. We both have comorbid conditions. He has PDD-NOS, I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Delayed Sleep Phase Disorder.



The Mighty Quyn said:


> I tend to overthink which can lead indecisiveness in me, which may at times appear to be add/adhd.
> 
> I think the condition exists, but is overdiagnosed. My nephew had add growing...and he could barely sit the hell down at times; and if you gave him sugar it was like NOS to an internal combustion engine.
> 
> I'm a firm believer that most psychological conditions diagnosed today can be overcome with a little will power.


I go to a Top 10 liberal arts school and my GPA is 3.8. Let me just tell you willpower can only get you so far. In case you think I'm complaining about my GPA, I never skipped class (or I rarely did) in my college. I'm taking two summer courses right now and skipped six out of twenty four classes, and never did homework. You think it's willpower? I had no motivation half the time, and the other half was because I was utterly exhausted. I went to sleep anywhere from 4 AM to 8 AM and had to get up for my 1 PM class. Needless to say I missed quite a few of those- six, to be precise, and ended up too tired to do work. I literally walked into my Latin class today and wung it- I didn't read _any_ of the assigned material because I had more shit than I can handle in my current condition. I had a midterm today and I was like 3 sections behind because I missed class. I stayed up all night learning those sections, reading and re-reading them but the moment I read something I forget it. Poof. Just like that. Sleep disorder and the lack of structure turn my ADD from a mild annoyance into a devastating hindrance.

My mind was simply in a different state. Now, with the structure of a regular academic term gone, I have completely broken down. I haven't been this way since I was in elementary school, when I had the willpower but little self control. It's all in the state of mind. I'm a strong J. Believe me ADD has made me hate myself, which might be why I did so well in school. It's not fun, fighting constantly against your natural impulses then berating yourself because your J wants you to do something, and your brain always refuses to cooperate.


----------



## Celebok

Interesting. I've often wondered if I had ADD, but never bothered to see someone about getting diagnosed. I always just figured I needed to do whatever I needed to work around my problems to ensure I got things done. At the time, I was commonly testing as ISTJ on most online tests, and I only recently figured out that it was my persona influencing those results. I still sort of wonder if my lack of focus is caused by ADD moreso than my SP temperment.


----------



## KateMarie999

ADD exists. I don't use Se and I have it. It's basically a disorder in which the brain shuts off when you're trying to concentrate on something that doesn't interest you. It's not something I can help but I can definitely tell when my brain isn't cooperating. I've been on a few medications and they've been very effective. I have a book on the subject. They did brain scans on normal people and people with ADD. There's a marked difference in activity during concentration. It's real, it's proven, it's not a fake disorder.

I do agree that it's over-diagnosed. Just because some kids have trouble sitting still doesn't mean they have AD(H)D. I never had that problem and didn't get medicated until 5th grade (I have what's called inattentive ADD, I have no trouble sitting still or looking like I'm focused but my mind is a million miles away).


----------



## mn_shore

I got tested as a kid, and they said I didn't have it. But honestly i'v been thinking about getting tested again...i have a lot of the symptoms and it's hard to focus. er..i should probably get back to doing homework now...not even joking lol


----------



## Inguz

I have ADD and with that a mild form of bipolar as well. Intelligence and school performance were good, so I only got investigations for autism but never ADD, as boys with ADHD are supposed to be hyper or something. Never the less, I got mood stabilizers and methylfenidate, both makes me functional in their own area, which feels good.


----------



## haushinka

The Mighty Quyn said:


> I tend to overthink which can lead indecisiveness in me, which may at times appear to be add/adhd.


I wish I could hire someone who could decide everything for me. I know nothing right now. Don't know what I'm gonna do with my job, living situation and some relationships.



Or maybe I do know... think that time will kick in and fix things.


----------



## bsrk1

Pbear said:


> I've noticed that a lot of my SP friends are prescribed some sort of medicine (Adderall, Vivance, Ritalin, etc.) for ADD or ADHD. This trend is very strong (I don't know a single non-SP prescribed something like this), so I'm begging to suspect Attention Defeceit Disorder is a load of crap and that it's just a symptom of Se, although I could very well be wrong. Any thoughts, input, or anything to add?


Sorry im not a good speller, just a warning haha.
Ive been on every medication since i was in middleschool. I personally think its because i get bored very easy if the topic is uninteresting. If i find a topic interesting i hyperfocus and absorb every word said, and can remember details and facts very easily... even for years. 

An example of this is im an outdoorsy kinda guy and am fasinated by animals and the way they work in ecosystems and their physiology. I took an animal biology class and often got the highest grades in the class, probably with the least amout of effort too. 

The flip side to this is im currently taking an elective native american language class... not really my thing, i truely dont care that their languages are going extinct. English is much more effeciant and the instructor is very abstract. not my kind of thing, im probably going to drop it. I cant force myself to process a damn thing she says.

For me Medication (adderall) helps more with motivation than anything. I cant really focus in class any better, but it allows me to motivate to study and teach myself outside of class. 

Personally i think that yes, ADD/ADHD can be a very ligitament disorder, in a similar way to diabeties. Your brain sends impulses through your neurotransmittors, mostly dopamine, serotonin, and epinephrine transmitters. If you have chemical imbalances with these neurotransmiters then yes i believe their can be some kind of thought inefficiancies. Much like chemical imbalances with insulen in diabetics. I also think ADD is WAY over diagnosed.

each medication works in a slightly different way, but take adderall as an example, it extracts theses neurotransmittors to increase thought efficiancy. 

Sorry for the randomness im quite hungover right now. thursty thursdays a bitch on friday.


----------



## robknicker

i was put on adderall and then vyvanse and i liked them both a lot lol


----------



## sodden

I got diagnosed as an adult by two different psychiatrists. I tried a few different meds but hated it. My issue is definitely more hyperfocusing than not being able to pay attention to something. I have real difficulty shifting gears from something once it holds my attention. ADHD is an issue of disregulated attention, it doesn't necessarily mean you're hyperactive or scattered in focus. I wonder if extroverts are more inclined to the hyperactivity/scattered focus type of ADHD while introverts have problems more with hyperfocus and inattention.

If I could find a medication that would help I would gladly take it. I also have bipolar 2 and taking mood stabilizers is a literal life saver. My experience with ADHD meds, though... I felt like a drug addict, and I don't think it was all that great for my mood stability.


----------

